# Shocking new role found for the immune system: Controlling social interaction



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Date:July 13, 2016

Source:University of Virginia Health System

Summary:The immune system affects -- and even controls -- social behavior, a new study has found. Researchers discovered that blocking a single type of immune molecule made mouse brains go hyperactive and caused abnormal behavior; restoring it fixed both. The discovery could have enormous implications for neurological conditions such as autism and schizophrenia.

Read full story here: https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/07/160713143156.htm


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I wonder which molecule is responsible for people who want to manipulate and control other people.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

wait i dont get y did they get hyper and did mouse had social anxiety before??


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wonder which molecule is responsible for people who want to manipulate and control other people.


Maybe not a molecule but just ordinary things such as food, water, RX drugs, media, education system, and more than you realize...


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Not particularly shocking.

I was disgnosed with autoimmune disorder and according to my therapist I've got an early childhood trauma. I've read that the latter can cause the first one.

All things are interconnected in system, but environment and interaction with others (especially when your brain actively develops) has the most influence and it's the primary cause.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Limiting social interaction for a schizophrenic? I would think that focusing on outside things and not internal thinking would help.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Not particularly shocking.
> 
> I was disgnosed with autoimmune disorder and according to my therapist I've got an early childhood trauma. I've read that the latter can cause the first one.
> 
> All things are interconnected in system, but environment and interaction with others (especially when your brain actively develops) has the most influence and it's the primary cause.


maybe you would have been shocked 2 years ago


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

andy1984 said:


> maybe you would have been shocked 2 years ago


Only because I knew nothing about childhood traumas 2 years ago but childhood traumas were discovered long before 2 years ago.


----------

